

What Worries Me About iOS 7 - craigc
http://disconnected.craig.is/what-worries-me-about-ios7

======
gnur
> I don't even know where to start

But then the article is very short with very little substantial problems. The
galaxy S series has been using a lock-screen like this for ages and they seem
to be doing just fine. Of all the things that could be said about iOS 7, I
think the lockscreen is one of the least likely to cause problems. People
unlock their phones dozens of times a day, my guess is that people will learn
it after 2 times. The thousands of times after that it won't be a problem.

------
thebesttrick
I would bet that changing the from the bars to the dots is a marketing
maneuver, remember the "More bars in more places" ad campaign, the bars icon
was specifically used, by using dots, Apple is diverging it's identity away
from AT&T. It's minute, but a detail none the less.

------
melling
Slide to unlock is a problem? Running an old beta?

